# Pregnancy and Groin Pains



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2008)

There's another post on this but I couldn't find it. Anyway, I'm 5 1/2 months and this past week I have been feeling pains in my groin. Not just there but also my butt bone area. Of course, I called the Dr. and now I'm just waiting for a call back. Seems like it doesn't matter what I do. As long as, I use those muscles to either, sit, walk, crouch, etc...it hurts! I'm sure it's normal but you never know. The last time I thought a pain was normal, I ended up in the ER having surgery, baby in tow. I guess what I'm asking is if anyone has had a familiar pain in that region. Thanks in advance for your posts, they're greatly appreciated


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2008)

The one pain I remember starting at that time was the baby literally hitting down causing a sharp pain in that area.

But if you've had problems like this before I highly suggest you go to the doctor asap. You don't want to take a risk this early into the pregnancy.


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 16, 2008)

when i was pregnant with my first, it was hard for me to get off of the couch, because there was this pulling in my groin, which kind of felt like i was doing the splits. that's not exactly it, but it's hard to describe that feeling. i also could not sit in chairs for more than a few minutes, because my tail bone would hurt and almost throb. this went away as i got further into my pregnancy. i also felt this with my second baby, but not as much. with my third i didnt get that feeling at all.

if this is your first, it could be that you're just feeling your body change as you get bigger. i think you're fine but better safe than sorry eh!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2008)

No, I've never had these pains before that's why I was curious what they may be.

Yes, this is my first pregnancy. It's funny you mention it feels like the splits because that's how mine feels. Luckily, mine aren't as bad as yours was and yes I'd rather be safe then sorry. The office opens up here in 30 min so I'm ready to call them since they didn't call me back.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 16, 2008)

A friend of mine had really bad "butt bone pains", as she called them. She was completely miserable, turned out she had a pinched nerve.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 17, 2008)

Pinched nerve? Oh goodness! I can only hope that's not the case here. My Dr. finally called back and said it's only going to get worse the bigger she gets. I'm going to be so miserable!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 17, 2008)

I had very bad pains such as these with my 2nd baby but the dr said it was becasue I didnt wait long enough after my 1st baby to get pregnant again &amp; my muscles werent as strong anymore .......My daughter was only 9 months when I got pregnant again so I probably should have waited lol!! Good luck I know its hard but trust when you see your baby you will know that everything you went through was so worth it!!!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 18, 2008)

You poor thing. It wouldnt be a bad idea for you to get it checked out though. A lot of symptoms are diagnosed as "parts of a normal pregnancy", and then upon further inspection, there is a real problem. Good luck.


----------



## lynnda (Apr 18, 2008)

My doctor told me it is round ligament pain and it is normal and does get worse. The pain that I have been having is not extreme or all the time. Some days are definitely worse than others. Good luck!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep, when I was pregnant with my first baby, I had these as well. It's just your body adjusting, ligaments beginning to stretch, etc. It doesn't feel good...I remember it feeling like a stabbing pain in my groin. It was horrible with my daughter. Not so bad with my son and this new one I don't have anything. So, if you plan on having more kids, the good news is that it doesn't necessarily happen with every pregnancy.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. :-D


----------



## bbox2 (Apr 13, 2010)

hi, detail history. about 3yrs ago after i gave birth to my first child i started getting a pinching nerve feeling in the groin region right underneath. at first i thought it was just normal post pregnancy stuff so i didn't worry about saying anything. after that every time i got my period i the pain came back again. after a year of this happening i fell pregnant again at 6 weeks the pain got worse and i started bleeding, i went straight to my doc, and was informed that the wall of a vein had busted open and to rest with legs up for the next 3 weeks, so i did and the bleeding had stopped the following day, i was still pregnant for these 3 wks, then the night before my scan i tripped over a cord and lost the baby. i then had this obsecure pinching nerve groin pain for the next 3 moths straight, and was put onto Gochi juice and bed rest which helped, the pain then didn't come back for another 5 mths when i fell pregnant again (it ended up being an etopic pregnancy), after that pain continued every month with my period again, then fell pregnant again and it got worse, told the doc and obsetrician and they were both stumped on what was causing the pain, it comes and goes and this week finally got that bad again i couldn't feel my left foot,(24 wks preg) following day had spotting, doc said spotting was a sign of premature labour and that they can't do anything for the groin pain until after i have the baby.

i've lived with this obscure groin pain for 3 yrs now, comes and goes), hurts to sit, stand, lye down, doesn't matter wat i'm doing it hurts like crazy, currently 24 wks pregnant, after i have this baby the doc is going to try and find out wat is causing this pain, until then i have no idea, will post what the problem is in 3 months. If your pain continues after pregnancy get it checked out before you plan the next.


----------



## devasma (Apr 23, 2010)

It could be spd or sacro-iliac joing disfunction. Both are fairly common during pregnancy, and can be helped with physiotherapy.

Parenting - Pelvic pain during pregnancy- SPD (symphisis pubic dysfunction) - Minti

Sacroiliac Joint Dysfunction during Pregnancy: Treating Lower Back Pain Caused by the SI Joints in Pregnant Women


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

So that's what it was? Pfft... My doctor didn't even take me on when I told her about it


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2010)

^Boo! Your Dr Sucks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm beginning to realize that now...


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

First babies are the hardest. I felt like I was going to break with my first. You can help relieve it with warm baths, sitting with your feet up often and making sure you are well supported with pillows while you sleep. Body pillows are a lifesaver especially in the last few months. Buy two, lay on your side, put one in front of you (sticking the lower part between your knees) and one in back of you and you will sleep so much better and have less pain in the morning. Hang in there hun. Once you see that cute face this will all be worth it.


----------



## Panda816 (Apr 26, 2010)

I had awful hip/groin pains with my 2nd pregnancy. I could hardly walk for long distances and I couldn't switch sides while laying in bed, etc. I started waddling early in the pregnancy because of the pain, I just couldn't manage. Thankfully about 5 days after I gave birth, it went away.


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

I wore maternity tights under my maternity leggings to give me enough support so I can walk without feeling like I was going to split open and the baby was going to fall out. Both babies were large but I think the second one was harder because my ab muscles were weakened already.


----------



## Nella (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish I had seen this months ago!! I've had those pains and my Dr. wasn't much help. I'm 8 months now and understand the pulling and stretching pains...bummer though.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 21, 2010)

Only you know your body sweetheart, if something does not feel right or your concerned about anything, it is always best to see your gp or dr and get it checked out. 

I was in hell with my daughter pure hell. I had morning sickness which turned into everyday of the whole nine months sickness. i as in agony in my back, groin, tail bone, severe heartburn and pre eclampsia wich they didnt deal with.

Now when i had the pains in my groin it was round about 6 months pregnant and it was because she was such a big baby and pushing down or lying wrongly. Now you will find yourself aching more you have a baby inside which is getting bigger with everyday that passes and you have little room for it to move so of course its going to push down on nerves which link to that area. if you start spotting or cramping then thats when something isnt right but i would ask the doctor if you can have a urine test as sometimes that can happen if you have a urine infection. to prevent those make sure your drinking lots of water.

Hope it gets better hon x


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm 6 mths preg myself &amp; i read in a baby book that those pains could be from your uterus stretching as the baby gets bigger...it feels like sharp pains down your sides or in your lower abdomen. i've been gettin pains like that too- so i think its normal, but it never hurts to find out from the doctor to be on the safe side...


----------

